
San Francisco sues DoorDash over driver classification - rurp
https://www.axios.com/san-francisco-sue-doordash-driver-classification-ee8968f9-0542-4522-8bcd-948a4fdc623c.html
======
gamell
Because, of course, people looking for a flexible gig and wanting to work a
few hours a week while they have other jobs can't possibly exist.

